# Log furinture



## qweesdraw (Sep 8, 2009)

A=would be the right place to post?or in general?
B=I can show MEMBERS to cut round tenons (small) for about $100 MAX.
C=I don't want it to be your (newbie) found on the net.20+ on here.(not to be found in,or ) log furniture?
Any suggestions?
Mark
P.S. I own tenon cutters 1.5- 2inch (commercial)
trying to help members only!,and smaller stuff.
Could be at least a month(,firewood season)


----------

